# savannah monitor



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

i figured it was going to happen sooner or later, and i finally gave in to picking up a herp (the first of many, no doubt). next wednesday i'll be going to pick up my first monitor, if all goes well plans for something insane like a green or blue tree monitor will be in the works.

i will be keeping this little guy (under a foot) in a 30 gallon tank for as long as it takes me to convert the bottom of my home-made dual tank stand into a 4'x2' habitat that the monitor will live in for a few years. After this guy hits 3 feet or so, the enclosure will be a place to sleep, bask, and go when new company comes over . . . the rest of the time, i want to let this guy have the run of my fish room both while i'm at home and at work

has anyone ever lizard-proofed a small room?? i know i'll have to make a plywood shield to go around the radiator, also i'll have to make a few half doors to keep him in the fish room. i'll try to get some pics up this weekend of the fish room to give a better idea of what i'm working with. my main concerns are having the monitor burn itself on the radiator, or somehow get into the pygo tank.

~Will.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Good choice in lizards, I love those guys. I just bought one last week. A 15 incher. My second one. Monitors have always been my lizard of choice. Keep in mind these lizards are hella strong! Any barriers you put up should be rock solid. I wouldn't give him the run of a room unless he was %100 tame, and over his jumpiness. They also take huge sloppy craps. Prepare for that.









On a side note, my monitor bolted from my hands last night and vanished into thin air. I know he's in my apartment somewhere. There is no way out. I hope.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

that sucks man, sorry to hear your guy is playing hide and seek. big sloppy craps, huh . . . mabye i could toilet train him after he hits 3 feet or so









got any full tank shots of your monitor enclosures?? i would love to get a few ideas from someone with experience.

~Will.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Serrapygo,

Is that an electrical cord hanging inside that monitors tank?
Bad idea, very very very bad idea.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Serrapygo,
> 
> Is that an electrical cord hanging inside that monitors tank?
> Bad idea, very very very bad idea.


 In 30 years of herp keeping (on and off), I never had a problem poly, but, thanks for the heads up. This lizard requires a very dry environment, the water dish is on the opposite side, and the chances of him biting the cord are nill. There are some herps however, I would never do that with.











> iLLwiLL Posted on Feb 25 2004, 09:46 PM
> that sucks man, sorry to hear your guy is playing hide and seek. big sloppy craps, huh . . . mabye i could toilet train him after he hits 3 feet or so
> 
> got any full tank shots of your monitor enclosures?? i would love to get a few ideas from someone with experience.
> ...


No, that was the one and only pic I have so far. Monitor's tanks should be pretty basic. They really don't need all the frills an iguana, for example, would require.
Tank, substrate, undertank heating pad or hot rock, full spectrum lighting, (especially for juvs and sub-adults). Use the Repti-Bark instead of the Repti-sand, the Repti-sand is too dusty and can cause respiratory problems. The tank should have a place for the animal to warm up and a place to cool. Savannahs are diurnal and like the light off at night.
So far, I'm feeding mine Science Diet canned cat food laced with calcium powder and vitamins. The calcium is important to the juvs. Live or dead mice, hard boiled eggs can also be fed. They eat quite the variety. Damn! just typing this out reminds me how pissed I am right now for letting my guy get loose.









Post a pic when you get him. I'm excited to see him!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Polypterus said:
> 
> 
> > Serrapygo,
> ...


 I had one once bit through a cord to a heat pad in a quarrentine tank,
Pad was placed inside the tank, not only did it electocute the lizard it also
started a small raging inferno, be aware of this I would really not advise doing that,
99% of the time it may not be a problem only takes once and you can have a big problem.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> > Polypterus said:
> ...


 What kind of lizard was this? I could picture maybe a tegu or nile monitor doing this as high strung as they are.

On a side note, I found my monitor!







Quite cold and a little dehydrated under the bed. wheeew!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yaaaay!


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm contemplating on picking one of these guys up myself, what do you keep them in when they are full grown???

Sorry for asking a question in your thread, I'm sure everyone could use this info.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Polypterus said:
> 
> 
> > Serrapygo said:
> ...


 A Varanus exanthematicus exanthematicus
AKA Savannah monitor

Wild animals are always unpredictable, it is always smart to
expect the unexpected and prepare.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

Savannah monitors are so cool. They look like dinosaurs. I wish I had the room for a big monitor like that.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

i'm gonna keep it in a 30 gallon for now, and in the mean time i'll be building a multi-level 4x2' enclosure under my caribe/ternz shoal. plans to lizard proof my small fish room are already under way for after this guy hits 3-3.5 feet.

i think i'm going to go pick him up today after work . . . i picked up and cleaned his new tank last night, and just cant stand waiting.

pics will be comming soon









~Will.


----------

